# Skimmer/Salt



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Thinking of starting a 29g saltwater aquarium sometime soon with the idea of upgrading to a 50 gallon tank in the future and turning the 29g into a sump.... Atm, i'm making a list of items to buy for this endeavour. Wondering what people here are using for skimmers? Also, what brand of salt people are using?


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm using a Deltec MCE600 skimmer which I got used and Instant Ocean salt.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tunze 9002 Nano-skimmer and ATI reef salt.

IMO, if you already know you're going to want to upgrade to a 50, do it. Either that or buy everything and make sure that any and all of it is suitable for your 50 so that the costs to upgrade are minimized.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Octavian,

I'm looking to do the same thing, except maybe upgrade to a 65G in the future. Will you be running your 29 with a sump? If not, how will you be setting this up?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Tunze 9002 Nano-skimmer and ATI reef salt.
> 
> IMO, if you already know you're going to want to upgrade to a 50, do it. Either that or buy everything and make sure that any and all of it is suitable for your 50 so that the costs to upgrade are minimized.


Agree with Eric here, get your equipment suitable for the 50g.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Hey Octavian,
> 
> I'm looking to do the same thing, except maybe upgrade to a 65G in the future. Will you be running your 29 with a sump? If not, how will you be setting this up?


Well i was thinking of just using the 29g for now with live rock, a HOT skimmer, a modified aquaclear as a refugium and a powerhead or two for water movement. I suppose i could use a 20g tank i got in storage as a sump if i really wanted to, but i think i'll just use the 29g for now.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Octavian said:


> Thinking of starting a 29g saltwater aquarium sometime soon with the idea of upgrading to a 50 gallon tank in the future and turning the 29g into a sump.... Atm, i'm making a list of items to buy for this endeavour. Wondering what people here are using for skimmers? Also, what brand of salt people are using?


I'm currently using an MRC for my skimmer and instant ocean for salt. Will the 29gal be a fish only or reef tank?

I would skip the HOT skimmer if you already plan on upgrading.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Reef Crystals for salt and Tunze 9010 in my sump. I've seen people use decent HOT skimmers (Tunze 9010 can be mounted in-tank also) such as Aquamedic turboflotor 1000 in 20G, no noticeable microbubbles. CPR and Remora seem to be popular too.

However, I'd skip HOT if I had a choice.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone means by HOT skimmer?


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Hang
On 
Tank


----------



## alyminny (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Octavian,

On the beginning I used Tropic Marin salt but I switched to Instant Ocean after reading that the Atlanta-Georgia Aquarium (largest in the world) holds 8,000,000 US gallons (30,000 m3) of fresh and salt water (conditioned with 1,500,000 pounds (680 t) of "Instant Ocean" sea salt mix). If they can keep over 100,000 animals with that salt, I thought that I can keep few corals and a couple of fish too  . As a skimmer I am using a local brand called Saline Solutions, but in the future I would use something else. Good luck with your setup and don't forget that the most important thing when you start a marine tank is to be patient. Cheers


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input and suggestions everyone. Just the planning stages atm, but i got the old 29g tank stand set and rdy to go tonight


----------

